# Cedar breakfast tray



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Wife got a surprise along with the jewelry and breakfast in bed.

Main body is reclaimed aromatic cedar and the sides are red oak. 
2 coats of wipe on satin poly with 600 grit sanding in between coats and 1000 grit after the final coat.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Now that is one beautiful bfst tray , Goose....

If you ever decide to go 'commercial' with them...let me know. I know an old geezer that will buy your first two off the line....You name yore price..


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Absolutely Beautiful work!!!


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

I really like your tray. The way you angled the sides is great.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Great job


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks guys. I really wanted to have the rails and stiles come together at a 45 degree miter but after fighting with the fitting for a while i just went with a classic butt joint( i was tight on time) My next one will have a rabbit joint or dado for strength. Also probably use a different wood on the sides for more contrast. I did however like how the satin wipe on poly brought out the color in the cedar.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

I've got some purpleheart lying around that Im thinking I might incorporate with a lighter wood to make an LSU themed tray as well.

Possibly bloodwood or a nice mahogany and a lighter wood(pecan,maple) for an aggie theme and a osage orange for texas theme.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Very nice, looks great....


----------

